# Is IVF free anywhere aged 40?



## CurlyGirl1225 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi

Is it possible to get free treatment at all now that I am 40?


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm sure I have read some post from ladies on here saying they have been funded but it is very much each area has their own set of rules within the government guidelines. My area was funded if you were referred 6 months prior to your 40th birthday. Unfortunately for me my bmi was too high then so I wasn't eligible  
I am fortunate enough to be able to pay privately for our treatment. 
I know a friend of mine egg shared to help fund her treatment, but I know there are age restrictions with that way too.
Ironic really considering the media keeps telling us that women are having babies later in life.


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

I think it depends on where you live (postcode lottery) but I was allowed one funding treatment at 40. I think if they refuse you can appeal. I appealed twice before they gave in and paid. The did give me funding when I was 39 and I had all the tests but turned 40 before the treatment began so they stopped the funding! It can be a battle 
If you do have to self fund look abroad its so much cheaper. I'm going to Poland and basic IVF there is around 1.5K


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

In my part of the South West I was told that it is strictly funding for under 35s only    Good luck in finding somewhere, I have seen ladies that have been successful at 40 too but it definitely wasn't around me!  

Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## mrploddy (Jun 1, 2013)

With CG156 published last year technically you should be able to get treated up to age 42 but CCG's are slow to implement. 

I had a fight with my CCG in my last town last year and lost so we moved a few miles down the road and we got treated - thankfully our area is forward thinking and their CCG's policies were updated within 2 months of the new guidance being published. 

We're after working through the system in our new town on Day 3 of stimming....EC close at hand.


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Hi,

One thing that puzzles me is how no-one has managed to get a discrimination case against any health boards regarding this yet.  We are not at the stage of IVF yet, but it's probably on the horizon and from what I gather I won't be eligible in my local authority.  However, I have paid my taxes for well over 20 years and I am still of 'child-bearing age'  in terms of nature.  So how can they refuse on account of age?  I know they can and they do, but in other areas of life (e.g being treated differently or denied access to something at work due to age etc) this would pure and simply be discrimination on account of age and the Equality Act would come into force.  I wonder how they manage for it not to be the case with this. 

Just puzzles me and I find it frustrating that they can discriminate in this way. 

Anyone else think the same or have any answers.  Has anyone used this in an appeal against their health board?

Aurora x


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

I had to appeal twice for my funding as in Warrington they were refusing to fund any treatments at all. I was given funding after my second appeal but during the waiting time for test results and then a surgery for a fallopian tube removing I turned 40 and they retracted the funding!!! I had the test results showing that I was still fertile enough for IVF to be successful so I appealed again on that basis and was given back my funding. 

I do wonder if they perhaps hope we will just accept it and find our own funding?


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

The whole system seems archaic and open to interpretation by the area or even the individual doctor.

To be able to say that a woman isn't entitled to have children because her husband has them with another woman is another prime example of this crazy system  

I hope that it changes soon.  It will be too late for me, but I hope that more women don't get treated in the same way x


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

I very much agree Molly!

Suzylee, I am in warrington, but not very far into the process.  Am wondering if I could PM you some time about your experiences?  As I think we might have a battle on our hands with Warrington if we do come to IVF.  I've already been nearly 2 years into investigations as the various Drs and hospitals faffed about so much and looks like further treatment is likely to be needed which I know they won't fund without a fight

thanks


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

Of course you can PM me  

Warrington are notoriously tight with IVF funding but I do believe they are getting better.


----------



## Zariaanna (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi, this is a really interesting thread. I'm now 41 and had three rounds of IVF, one free, two paid-for, at Guys and St Thomas's assisted conception unit in London. I'm now, happily, 11 weeks pregnant naturally, having had also reasonably poor outcomes through IVF. So, firstly, my case shows that IVF is not always the best way to go for those of us who are under pressure and feel we are running out of time, as well as money. 

Secondly, there are weird attitudes towards older women becoming mothers. I've had conversations with people around the idea that you kind of 'don't deserve' a child if you've 'left it too long', and that assisted conception is simply a way to make money out of selfish and stupid women. It's the worst kind of misogyny and woman-bashing…I had an interesting time explaining to older relatives that age-related infertility is not  simply 'a fact of life', which people should put up with, just as no-one would ever think that a 75-year-old should be refused treatment of age-related diseases simply because 'they're old'. The nhs spends more on old people than the rest of us put together, but they can't get a coherent handle on a 42-year-old's desire for a child. It is indeed bizarre. 

I think different local authorities probably struggle with coherence around this because of these strange attitudes, and that policy should clearly be 'IVF for anyone for whom there is a reasonable demonstrable medical chance of success', regardless of age. If your ovaries are shot at the age of 30, poor you, you shouldn't be funded for IVF but supported to come to terms and find other avenues to parenthood. If you still have reasonable ovarian reserve at 44, lucky you, why not try? 

That said, my experience has shown me that with unexplained, unspecific age-related sub-fertility, IVF is not always the best way to go and, while it's hard to handle emotionally, other avenues to enhance your fertility can be better, healthier and cheaper. I took DHEA for several years, which I believe enhanced my ovarian function. I also had acupuncture and pursued a very very low-alcohol lifestyle (tough one). Having lots and LOTS of sex surely helped. Emma Cannon's Baby-Making Bible has lots of really good empowering suggestions and is implicitly aimed at older women. 

And yes, an age-discrimination legal case would be brilliant. Will support massively anyone who does it, as I'm sure we all will. 

The very very best of luck to everyone trying, I'm right with you, I've been there, and I hope I'll have a happy ending (fingers crossed).


----------



## AuroraAngel (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks Suzylee, I'll do that 

Zarianna, I really thoughtful response and congratulations! I think you're right about the age related negative perceptions.  When I first went to my GP (at age 3 the first thing the white, male, 50-something, middle-upper class idiot asked me was 'why have you left it so late?'.  Immediate judgement.  I didn't put in a complaint at the time, but was seething and felt I had to explain myself (meeting my husband late in life and wanting to be in a stable position etc) but really should not have had to do that.  I wish I had put in a complaint - it still bugs me now.

We have chosen not to tell anyone, mainly because we don't constantly want people asking us how its going, but also because I know the judgemental attitudes that people will show about my age and I really can't be bothered with it along with all the other stresses of this process.

Also, the cost argument really annoys me.  I have paid taxes for over 20 years - how much does a round of IVF cost from my tax contributions compared to the amount that a young single mother puts in and takes out who then does not go on to work for the whole of her child's life?  She is a damn sight more costly than a couple of rounds of IVF for me!  As older prospective parents we are treated as if we are bleeding the NHS dry. I think they are looking in the wrong place at which parents cost the government more. 

Anyway, I'll get off my soapbox as I'm sure it won't help, but it does feel better sometimes!


----------

